# Buck streak



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

So, 6 babies so far - 5 bucklings, 1 doeling. All cute though  They are fainters and mini silky fainters

Tango









Jesse James (JJ)









Puck









Miles









Sonny









Moose


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are so cute.... :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow... they are beautiful.. and VERY cute names! I wish I was closer I might need to snag one of those.. Haha actually I'm in the city.. so no bucks here!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

stunning!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!! They are beyond adorable!!


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

It's hard to be mad at all the bucks when they are so darn cute, lol. And my little girl Sonny has the best personality. Notice the misplaced wattle on the right side of her. She has one in the proper spot on the left. Cracks us up


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey you have a Moose also. Mine is brown and white also. Love those names and also very cuite little guys. I love Sonny's curls.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Jennie! :wave: glad you found us!!!!!


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I am a sucker for black and white ones, man! nice!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Are any of the Silky bucklings available? Where are you located?

Deb Mc


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's frustrating...but at least they're cute! Sonny is my favorite!


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

Sonny is a sweetheart. You'd like her even more in person. She's either chilling out sitting under me or trying to climb on my back. She also likes riding around in my jacket.

I will have at least 1 silky buckling available. I'm keeping one and selling one (Puck & Moose). The way I'm going, I'll probably have more, lol.

I'm in Nevada


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I like Puck. Could you please email me privately? I'm interested.

Deb Mc
debmcqueen (at) hotmail (dot) com


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

Emailed you...


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok Deb and Jen... I would like an Angel X Puck baby....make it happen!!!!!!! LMBO Polled, blue eyed...long hair, smaller sized...ummmm yeah send it this way please...I'm WAITING!!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm working on it, lol...  Hey, wait, maybe I want an Angel/Puck baby


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

jglfainters said:


> I'm working on it, lol...  Hey, wait, maybe I want an Angel/Puck baby


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: 
Angel and Mitsy are Socks X Huckleberry kids..so that makes them Maddy's great Aunts on the dams side?? Maybe??? :scratch: yeah because Maddy is a Cowgirl X Moonshine kid, Cowgirl is Poppys kid, Poppy is Socks kid....

Mitsy has a couple small moonspots too. :wink: Don't know who I'd want a kid from...but I'd definitely want one! LOL....oh Deb..... I NEED one! :angel2: :ROFL:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

wow, I just read that like 3 times and I'm still going duh...  

Deb is deciding, so we'll just wait and see


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL


----------



## Timothy Hay (Feb 12, 2011)

they are so cute I love Sonny's curls!!!!!!!!! they are just adorable and I can not wait till we have babys even more after looking at every ones else baby's..


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

myfainters said:


> Mitsy has a couple small moonspots too. :wink: Don't know who I'd want a kid from...but I'd definitely want one! LOL....oh Deb..... I NEED one! :angel2: :ROFL:


You have plenty of time to decide.  Puck X Angel and Puck X Mitsy this fall, kids next spring. Woo hoo! It's a go! :leap: Thanks, Jen, for making it happen. :hi5:


----------

